# Interactive Map of Gun Laws in US + Some info on AZ permits



## Hillbilly Castro (Aug 20, 2017)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/interactive/2013/jan/15/gun-laws-united-states

I am considering getting an Arizona concealed carry permit this year, a permit which is recognized by some 37 states, and 3 of the non-recognizing states are open carry states. That is all but ten states in which I would have the right to have a loaded firearm on my person. 
If you're a survivalist and a full-time traveler, this is an ideal scenario, as guns are one of the top - if not the top - item to have in one's bug out bag. If SHTF, I want a gun on me. What is required to get the AZ permit is a simple, relatively cheap safety class (not a bad idea), a nominal application fee, and residency in the state - a mailing address and a utility bill in your name should suffice. 

I know a lot of folks are anti-gun, or think they're unnecessary, but this info is for folks who may have considered carrying as a traveler.


----------



## AAAutin (Aug 21, 2017)

Useful link, but it's also four years old.

Here's the Wiki entry, which is hopefully accurate and more up-to-date.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Aug 21, 2017)

@Hillbilly Castro I am from PA so I have their concealed which I then went through a Utah and Arizona concealed registration course a few years ago and got both. I can't recall the company, concealedheat? You'll see them advertised at most outdoor stores. They do all the fingerprinting and registration which to do yourself is pretty tough. I have mine in my pack on my way to my land. Plan to take a porcupine or coon or groundhog for a meal quite possibly. I haven't hitched outside of PA with my permits, which is why I got them though. Mine is a .357 mag which is rather large but I guess I had hoped to take big game with it. May drop back down to .22 something for small game. Theres few states that dont allow any out of state permits. Cali is one which may hinder my winter plans for the gun. May have to leave it with family. Guns can be tools. Good thread. I wish this was brought up more often.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Aug 21, 2017)

The only thing about the guns as well are the image a lot of pack tramps get as it is without a gun. Thats always been my concern. Law is if permitted your legal but then I think of how a cop might react even though it is legal to a "homeless" man hitch hiking or traveling with a "weapon". i had thought too on acquiring one of those henry survival rifles and just sticking with that. I wonder if thats allowed as concealed?


----------

